# 4 of my backyard beauties



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Shot this morning 3/22/2014, Purple Martins,,,,,2 males and 2 females,as always in the bird world the males are the good looking ones


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------

